# Indoor Hot tub



## Dbardd98 (May 12, 2011)

I broke my back and want to put my portable hot tub inside my family room. The hot tub is 7' x 7'

does anyone here know how I can do this?
I  know ventilation is an issues. I was hoping a horizontal window fan would work?
Do I need any special paint for the walls?

any help would be appreciated.
Dbradd98


----------



## joecaption (May 15, 2011)

Unless the floor was designed to hold that much weight, having it inside may not be the best plan.


----------



## nealtw (May 15, 2011)

You will need more than a window fan. There are fans made for this. Some paints do have vapour barrier qualities but as Joe points out if you have a wood floor that will be the biggest problem.


----------



## lh66 (May 16, 2011)

I can speak from experience that adding an indoor hot tub is a tricky situation


----------



## Alyssa (Jun 21, 2011)

you should check your paint out. It could cause mold unless you have excellent ventilation.


----------



## hughbelle (Aug 18, 2011)

make sure the surface is clean before painting it, use semi gloss not water based of course,


----------



## milljeenath (Nov 2, 2011)

Down in the basement you should be very careful about ventilation,  putting a hot tub in without enough ventilation will cause mildew problems.


----------



## wickworth (Nov 2, 2011)

I would never put a hot tub in the livable space inside my home. Last time when i was shopping for a move-up house we i saw the seller's hot tub in his family room. The smell when we came through the front door reminded me of a chlorine-heavy, and poorly maintained Holidome.


----------

